# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Consejos para abrir una tienda de magia

## Kopu

¡Buenos días, magos!

El tema de la magia siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención y es algo que me viene de mi padre, pero reconozco que nunca he tenido talento para esto. Siempre me ha parecido que para que la magia funcione hace falta una buena dosis de actitud, y siempre he sido una persona más bien tímida y sin gracia para ese tipo de espectáculos, pero eso no me ha privado de disfrutarlos. El caso es que, como ya he decidido renunciar a ser mago, he pensado que una forma de tener una estrecha relación con este mundillo es abrir una tienda de magia. Sé que son locales que están ligeramente de capa caída, pero también creo que con un toque innovador se puede crear una tienda increíble en la que vender también merchandising de magos y otros tantos artículos del estilo. Mi duda ahora, como persona que nunca ha sido dueño de un negocio, y si tenéis algún consejo que darme antes de lanzarme a la aventura: consejos de organización, de proveedores, de productos que estaría bien que tratase de vender, de programas para organizar a los empleados (porque de momento solo trabajarían conmigo mis hijos, pero tengo sueños muy grandes para la tiendencilla), estéticas que os gusten en ese tipo de tiendas... en general busco ideas sobre qué os gustaría ver en una tienda de magia a la que acudiéseis para encontrar vuestro material, y también consejos más profesionales o técnicos sobre cómo abrir y llevar un negocio.

¡Muchas gracias, y espero veros pronto!

----------

